# Porsche 997 Turbo Full Correction by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*White 997 Turbo in for a complete detail and paint correction.

Main issues:
-Very poor hand washing by previous owner
-Glazed paint finish
-Serious lack of gloss

Onto the detail

The Porsche was prepped using Autoglym CWC on the wheels & tires 1:1, wheel wells scrubbed with OPC 4:1.

Paint was foamed using CG citrus soap and then washed using the 2BM and a mixture of CG cirtus soap and FK1 shampoo










Some shots of the paint finish in early morning sun BEFORE even washing, not in great shape by any means, swirls, RIDS and machine holograms... the triple crown of paint issues.




























While the car was still wet I pulled it inside to use Iron Cut, sprayed on and left to sit for 3-4minutes.










After dwelling you can see all the iron particles running off the paint, it would have taken 5-6 passes with clay to remove maybe 1/4 of these contaminants!










After claying I took some paint readings, nothing abnormal so I moved onto paint correction.

This car had a bunch of different issues and certain areas were far worse than others so 1 combo wasnt the best idea because Id be going to aggressive in places I didnt need to.

Correction process went something like this depending on the area:

Meguiars M105 w/ Surbuf pads
Meguiars D300 w/ Microfiber cutting Discs
Menzerna 106FA w/ Detailers Domain Green Foam

Before










After










Working 106FA... again I like to open the hood so I can polish all the way to the edge of the fender without running my pad onto the adjacent panel thus causing a mess, especially if I already polished the hood.










50/50 between Front fender and passenger door










Defects on the hood, yum










Under the LED after compounding










Hood after compounding and final polishing...










Passenger door made for some great correction shots



















Front bumper was one of the key areas that had a serious lack of gloss, looked out of place with the rest of the car

A 50/50



















After a few combos which failed miserably on the rear wing I landed on Surbuf and M105 which worked great










Less damaged areas I used the Megs MF cutting disc and D300... very smooth cutting with residue that buffs off like butter, or if you want to stereotype all the people of NJ into one vernacular you would say "BUTTAH" :lol:










Cleaning up marring by the Turbo badge, before










After










Choose to rotary the smaller areas that had heavy defetcs










50/50 on Drivers side










Final polishing on the taillights with 106FA, compounded with M105 and DD yellow cutting pad










After all paint correction was finished one final IPA wipedown was done before applying protection. Menzerna powerlock was used on the paint. Rejex sealant was used on the wheels.























































Thanks for reading!

-Dave*


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Good job Dave,

Interesting to see you're getting good correction with the DA - I've got the same machine and it wont touch the paint on my VW Golf GTI!

Great work as always! :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie:
Great work on a stunning car!


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

love the car , and great work !!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work dave , always a pleasure to read about your work :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking good dave, great job. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top correction , Top write-up and Top reflections Dave :thumb:
That paint looks like a mirror now well done ! 

Mario


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice work, very very nice work. 

Could you tell me more about the IPA process please? I made an aweful mess with polish flicks when I did mine, would like a way to safely remove it all next time I attack mine/another car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Perfect job...


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work


----------



## Joeboy (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice work


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb work as ever! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice detail


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work buddy !


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice work buddy !


Thanks Jesse!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning job as usual


----------



## ion hingheru (May 8, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work fella


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Getting gloss from white paint, great work...


----------



## aro_77 (Feb 23, 2010)

My GURU  Top Job.

PS
I hope you won't be angry if i used some of your pics to show my friends how and when professionals used DA


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

That was a good read, thanks for posting.......:thumb:


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Stunning. What else can I say, thanks for sharing :thumb:

Josh


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Paint was looking pretty rough, 

Looks amazing now. Back to original. 

Lovely finish,
Great work ;-)

Padraic :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Sweet result mate, well done.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

nicmcs said:


> Sweet result mate, well done.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work as always Dave :thumb:

Tis Beautiful ; thanks for posting !


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks!


----------

